# Ok Squirrel....you asked for a picture...



## alligood729 (Jan 6, 2012)

You wanted a picture Squirrelly man, so here it is.. now you can see what's gonna skin ya' this time around.....2012 Vendetta, CBE sight, spot hogg rest, lite hawk stabs from Coach Bernie on AT, not set up yet, just got it late today, but dressed it up for the dance so you can see what's comin for you..........be afraid, be very afraid....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 6, 2012)

Its cute.  I bet he says something along these lines. "PSE, its whats for dinner" ! 
Looks good, my obsession is drooling. 

I m getting ready too. Just ordered up a bunch of stuff to get ready for 3-D season. 
One thing is to patch up the kill zone in a dozen 3-D targets. This year I'm cutting up part of my blob target to act as a core before patching. 
Them Obsessions are foam killers !


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 6, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Its cute.  I bet he says something along these lines. "PSE, its whats for dinner" !
> Looks good, my obsession is drooling.
> 
> I m getting ready too. Just ordered up a bunch of stuff to get ready for 3-D season.
> ...



Yep, I can't shoot my block with the Evo, it goes all the way thru, can't afford to lose arrows....He may say it's cute or whatever, but did he tell you he ordered a PSE for his son in the same camo???  You know what they say, the kids end up smarter than their parents.....or so they think for the first 25 yrs or so.....Oh, and before you got back into the game, I was whuppin some butts with a custom dipped candy raspberry X Force....got picked on all the time about my "pink" bow...  Cute kills.....


----------



## hound dog (Jan 6, 2012)

Good looking bow but can't wait till get a peace of it.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 6, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Good looking bow but can't wait till get a peace of it.



You don't want none........


----------



## C Cape (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm....Borat say....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 6, 2012)

*Bow*

Looks good..I hope it puts up more of a fight than that Supra did.. The SS is coming for the kill so be ready.. My boy is fixing to get it he's saying you won't beat that bow...lol...


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 6, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Looks good..I hope it puts up more of a fight than that Supra did.. The SS is coming for the kill so be ready.. My boy is fixing to get it he's saying you won't beat that bow...lol...



I looked for the picture of me with all that cash spread out in my hand from at least one whippin you got from that Supra...lol just can't find it, but you know which one it is....

And your boy is smart....listen to him...lolololol


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 6, 2012)

Even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 6, 2012)

*Hoyt*

Look close at that pic..I was shooting a Hoyt and my realease broke on target 18..I remember Farmer who l think we retired was shooting a blue one..You will shoot that one better but that New Obsession is a coming if one don't get ya the other one will..


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 6, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Look close at that pic..I was shooting a Hoyt and my realease broke on target 18..I remember Farmer who l think we retired was shooting a blue one..You will shoot that one better but that New Obsession is a coming if one don't get ya the other one will..



yada yada yada..blah blah blah..... We gonna have some fun!


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jan 6, 2012)

think i can get in on the fun this year? i think i remember how to shoot just dont know about my yardage its been a few years!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's the same problem I have now, and I've shot for 4 yrs straight.... come on out!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jan 7, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> You don't want none........



I DO


----------



## dmedd (Jan 7, 2012)

Sick looking rig Dave!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2012)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> I DO



You can have all you want....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 7, 2012)

If everyone bites off a piece of that PSE there wont be any left for my obsession to chew on.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 7, 2012)

bowanna said:


> If everyone bites off a piece of that PSE there wont be any left for my obsession to chew on.



That's ok, that ss probably don't have any teeth anyway.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 7, 2012)

Thats me, not the bow.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 7, 2012)

good one, lee....i was thinking the same thing when i read that, lol!!  i've still got 17 left


----------



## waits (Jan 9, 2012)

very nice for a PSE.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 9, 2012)

waits said:


> very nice for a PSE.



You need to drag yours out and start shooting again...


----------



## waits (Jan 9, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> You need to drag yours out and start shooting again...



I am starting to get the itch


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice rig there Alligood! You should do well with that. I liked the feel of the Drive Cams. B. Stokes Senior Pro that shot so well last yr. with the Vendetta XL, says that this one though a tad shorter is an improvement. Good Luck with it!


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bow...*



alligood729 said:


> You wanted a picture Squirrelly man, so here it is.. now you can see what's gonna skin ya' this time around.....2012 Vendetta, CBE sight, spot hogg rest, lite hawk stabs from Coach Bernie on AT, not set up yet, just got it late today, but dressed it up for the dance so you can see what's comin for you..........be afraid, be very afraid....




DRAW LENGTH LOOKS TO LONG FOR YOU!!!


----------

